# Proper Draw Length



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Doesn't work like that. Measurements are approximate at best and the D-loop has nothing to do with the draw length setting of your bow. D-loop manipulates your anchor point with your release hand and that's it. Best thing to do is to go and shoot several bows that you're interested in and set them to how they fit your properly. I don't even bother with telling a customer what DL setting I have a bow on. I adjust it until it fits them correctly and then when they ask where we landed, I tell them what the cam is set at and then I explain to them that in 99% of cases, the bow draws longer than what the cam says anyway. 

I see people get stuck all the time by trying to get a specific cam on their bow because they measured a certain length. Neither the measurement nor the cam is going to be accurate so you're basically taking a shot in the dark and hoping to get it right. The only way to know for sure is to try the bows when they are set up to fit you properly.


----------



## Practice (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Huntinsker said:


> Doesn't work like that. Measurements are approximate at best and the D-loop has nothing to do with the draw length setting of your bow. D-loop manipulates your anchor point with your release hand and that's it. Best thing to do is to go and shoot several bows that you're interested in and set them to how they fit your properly. I don't even bother with telling a customer what DL setting I have a bow on. I adjust it until it fits them correctly and then when they ask where we landed, I tell them what the cam is set at and then I explain to them that in 99% of cases, the bow draws longer than what the cam says anyway.
> 
> I see people get stuck all the time by trying to get a specific cam on their bow because they measured a certain length. Neither the measurement nor the cam is going to be accurate so you're basically taking a shot in the dark and hoping to get it right. The only way to know for sure is to try the bows when they are set up to fit you properly.


Couldn't of said it better.
This is why I'm hesitant to tell customers what their draw length is.
Some just want that magic number so they can go buy a bow elsewhere or used. Then get mad at me when their bow doesn't fit.


----------

